# Pimp my Brompton



## The Eco Worrier (9 Jan 2012)

Afternoon,
I'm about to complete my besoke Brompton order and wondered if anyone had strong opinions on spec. My main indecision is whether to bother with a rear luggage rack and go for Altura panniers or whether front luggage is easier and more stable.

I use it to commute so have a 15minute cycle at each end of a train journey.

Most importantly what colour???

EW


----------



## Pottsy (9 Jan 2012)

I'd recommend the front bag - is it the 'S' bag set?!? Then you can skip the rack and keep the bike as light as possible to carry. 

The bag itself is very simple to attach and carry, and there are different types that fit the same bracket. You can even lean forward and access it whilst astride the bike. It works really well for me.


----------



## dellzeqq (9 Jan 2012)

Black.

Schwalbe Marathon tyres. A must. The lighter tyres puncture. Agree on the front bag, although it's very expensive.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Jan 2012)

Brompton luggage every time for me. I use an 'O' bag.


----------



## Pottsy (9 Jan 2012)

Other bits about mine...

I went for Cobalt Blue, just 'cos I like it.
Brooks honey B17 saddle (very much a matter of taste)
Kojak tyres - keeping it light and fast (it's a titanium S type, flat bars)
Stiffer elastomer on the back. Feels a bit less bouncy and hence a bit more direct and faster.

Generally though the customising part of buying a Brompton is great, lots you can do to make it specifically how you'd like it.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> Black.
> 
> Schwalbe Marathon tyres. A must. The lighter tyres puncture. Agree on the front bag, although it's very expensive.


All tyres p******e don't they? (even gatorskin hardshells)

I use Kojaks. Fast and slick, and no fairy visits so far.


----------



## mickle (9 Jan 2012)

The rear rack is great as a stable platform for the folded bike, makes it much easier to roll around. Particularly if you spec the faster trolley wheels. But it's not all that great as a luggage carrier.

Consider upgrading the rear suspension elastomer to the stiffest one. Stock ones are too soft for grown adults IMO

I personally believe Bromptons to be too highly geared from the factory. I recommend taking a good look at the low gearing options before you sign off your order.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (9 Jan 2012)

I like the new dark red/purple myself...
As for the rack, I have one, but do use it for luggage fairly frequently. If you're not planning on using it for luggage then it's less important but it does make the bike very stable when folded and this can be handy on the train.
Front luggage from Brompton is the way to go. It changes the way the bike handles and it's a very neat setup.
I'd suggest probably a C bag rather than an S bag.

We have two M6R s in our house.


----------



## smutchin (9 Jan 2012)

I don't have the rear luggage rack on mine and I've never missed it. The front luggage block is so good that it's really not necessary. I have the S-bag, and it's true that they don't come cheap, but it's still going strong after several years heavy use, so I'd say it represents very good value.

If I were speccing my ideal Brompton based on my experience, this is what I'd go for:
S-type
As much titanium as possible (for non-corrosion more than weight reasons)
Brooks saddle
Singlespeed (appreciate this won't be everyone's preference; I know some think the Brompton standard gearing is too high but I'm not one of them)
Marathon Plus tyres
Schmidt dynamo hub front wheel
Full mudguards
EZ wheels (but just the two, with no rear rack)
Firm suspension block, for reasons mentioned by others.

And most importantly...
Red.

d.


----------



## smutchin (9 Jan 2012)

SavageHoutkop said:


> I'd suggest probably a C bag rather than an S bag.


 
I like the S-bag for all the pockets - although I did think I'd lost my house keys for ages because I'd put them in the mobile phone pocket and forgot they were there.

The main downside of the S-bag is limited overall capacity compared to some of the other options.

d.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (9 Jan 2012)

oh yes, forgot to add my vote for marathon plusses. I had one puncture in 2 years and that was when I decided to replace the tyres as they were looking a bit sad in any case. I also don't carry puncture repair kits at all for the simple reason that I'd rather take the bike home using whatever public transport options are available to me and then fix it in the warm and dry.
I have the standard suspension but Mr SHK has the firmer one (he's about 75kgs).
You will want to investigate replacing the grips with Ergon grips as well but that's not a factory option. Come to think of it the Marathon Plusses aren't either, but I think the Marathons are an option now.


----------



## dellzeqq (9 Jan 2012)

GregCollins said:


> All tyres p******e don't they? (even gatorskin hardshells)
> 
> I use Kojaks. Fast and slick, and no fairy visits so far.


Olaf's had about 20 on his Kojaks. I've had one in three years on my Marathons


----------



## dellzeqq (9 Jan 2012)

mickle said:


> The rear rack is great as a stable platform for the folded bike, makes it much easier to roll around. Particularly if you spec the faster trolley wheels. But it's not all that great as a luggage carrier.


I have to disagree with you there. It's very strong. I've seen a couple commuting on a Brompton - he does the pedals and she stands on the rack. And I can stuff one of those big hessian Waitrose ecowarrior carrier bags with cans and bottles and use the elastic straps they provide to hold it in place and cycle home without worrying about the rack wobbling around.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> Olaf's had about 20 on his Kojaks. I've had one in three years on my Marathons


I'd have the roads swept if I were Olaf.


----------



## mickle (9 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I have to disagree with you there. It's very strong. I've seen a couple commuting on a Brompton - he does the pedals and she stands on the rack. And I can stuff one of those big hessian Waitrose ecowarrior carrier bags with cans and bottles and use the elastic straps they provide to hold it in place and cycle home without worrying about the rack wobbling around.


I agree. Vey strong, but you can't fit panniers and you have to remove anything fom atop the rack before folding. I wouldn't buy the rack for it's luggage capacity alone.

The best thing about it imo is that it turns the folded package into a very stable thing, great when towing on a smooth surface such as a railway platform.


----------



## Night Train (9 Jan 2012)

I found that I would clip the rack trolley wheels with my heels when I borrowed a Brom with a rack.

If I was getting a new one for commuting I would probably not have the rack and use the front luggage instead. If I were planning on touring and camping then I would have the rack or make my own rear luggage mounting (as I am designing one now).

My choice of colour would be the satin black, but I would want the whole thing in satin black.


----------



## John the Monkey (9 Jan 2012)

Do get the front luggage block.

Personally, I find the Brompton green tyres ok - my only p*s so far have been from the (frankly dreadful) rim tape exposing spoke nipple heads.

On the front luggage, the S bag is great for commuting, the C bag is larger & could be pressed into service as an overnight bag if you need to travel with the bike on occasion.

I find the delivered gearing (S-6L) is fine - lowest gear is far lower than I've used, highest is ok for downward false flats with a tailwind


----------



## mickle (9 Jan 2012)

Night Train said:


> I found that I would clip the rack trolley wheels with my heels when I borrowed a Brom with a rack.


 
The existence or otherwise of a rear rack makes no difference to the location of the trolley wheels, they are attached to a pair of spurs off of of the rear frame, not the rack.


----------



## Yellow Fang (9 Jan 2012)

mickle said:


> The rear rack is great as a stable platform for the folded bike, makes it much easier to roll around. Particularly if you spec the faster trolley wheels. But it's not all that great as a luggage carrier.
> 
> Consider upgrading the rear suspension elastomer to the stiffest one. Stock ones are too soft for grown adults IMO
> 
> *I personally believe Bromptons to be too highly geared from the factory.* I recommend taking a good look at the low gearing options before you sign off your order.


 
This is my opinion too. I had the biggest sprocket I could find and 3rd gear was still too high to use often.

IMO the front pannier and block is a better option than the rack. If I were to get another pannier, I'd get the touring pannier because I could fit more sports kit in it, although if I ever got a job that required taking a laptop around, I would probably go for this Carradice silver jobby. Either case would mean selecting the M bars, which is a shame because IMO the S bars look better. I believe only the S bag is designed to go with the S type brompton. Unless you have a hilly commute, I would go for the three-speed. A two-speed would be worth considering also, but they would have to be the right two gears.

I am not sure about the dynamo and lights. OTOH you don't really need the power of dynamo lamps usually, and often the front lamp is partially obscured by the front pannier. OTOH, dynamo lamps mean you don't need to worry about taking your LEDs off every time you lock up your bike somewhere.

Someone wrote an application which enabled you to try out different colours about a year back.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Jan 2012)

'O' Bag, which contains a laptop slot, and various zippy pockets and compartments for life's little office/work essentials works fine with a S bars and is 100% waterproof without a cover, though I think they missed a trick by not giving it a rolltop cover so I could drop it in a canal.

Gearing; the hub geared ones are all a bit undergeared imo if you are a regular cyclist. Don't think we are the core market though. My wife, a non-cyclist, but there is still hope, loves the lowest, lower, and low gears on my 8 speed though I don't think I've ever used them other than to test they are still there from time to time!


----------



## Night Train (9 Jan 2012)

mickle said:


> The existence or otherwise of a rear rack makes no difference to the location of the trolley wheels, they are attached to a pair of spurs off of of the rear frame, not the rack.


True, but I clip the wheels on my friend's racked Brom but not on my, and other's, unracked Broms.
I don't get it either but it happens.


----------



## TheDoctor (9 Jan 2012)

I solved the wheel problem by removing them and putting them back t'other way round - bevelles face out rather than in.
The folded bike is perhaps a tad less stable, but at least I'm not clipping my ankles repeatedly.


----------



## ufkacbln (9 Jan 2012)

Go for a single speed then ring Graham at Tillercycles and get the 8 speed upgrade. Far better than any of the Brompton gear offerings!


----------



## TheDoctor (9 Jan 2012)

Controversial...
Very fond of the gearing on my M6R


----------



## Pottsy (9 Jan 2012)

TheDoctor said:


> I solved the wheel problem by removing them and putting them back t'other way round - bevelles face out rather than in.
> The folded bike is perhaps a tad less stable, but at least I'm not clipping my ankles repeatedly.


 
Excellent! Clipping my shoes or ankles has been a bit of a hassle for me in certain footwear. I've just now flipped my wheels round as you describe here. Hopefully it will help, at least making them less likely to 'catch' as the bevel should slide them outwards now. 

Thanks.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Jan 2012)

Cunobelin said:


> Go for a single speed then ring Graham at Tillercycles and get the 8 speed upgrade. Far better than any of the Brompton gear offerings!


I'm certainly besotted by my (Kinetics) 8 speed.


----------



## The Eco Worrier (10 Jan 2012)

Thanks for all this, very useful - all the evidence I need to persuade Mrs EW that it's money well spent. can't see her riding on the luggage rack but you never know.

_As for the rack, I have one, but do use it for luggage fairly frequently. If you're not planning on using it for luggage then it's less important but it does make the bike very stable when folded and this can be handy on the train._
This is a good point, my Dahon kepps crashing over onto people - I don't want to be be giving peopl more excuses to grumble about cyclists .

I'm thinking 3 speed +8% as this theoretically matches the higher gearing on the Dahon which is all I really use.

Definately Schwalbe Kojak after a recent long and lonely trudge home with a flat.

Thanks


----------



## John the Monkey (10 Jan 2012)

Just to address a point made further back, the C bag will work on an S type brompton - it's the set up I have myself. For the 2009 model year, the S bag was a distinctly inferior option to the C bag (hence my purchase of the latter). 

The two are much closer in quality now, from what I understand.


----------



## John the Monkey (10 Jan 2012)

You could always buy a frame & sew the fixin's to a bag you like. 

http://www.brilliantbikes.co.uk/luggage-spares/293-brompton-s-bag-frame-only-5053099030132.html

The only 3rd party manufacturer I can think of is Carradice - not much cheaper than brompton though.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Jan 2012)

1674691 said:


> Why is there no cheaper copy luggage for Bromptons? Most other things it it possible, although not necessarily sensible, to by an after-market alternative.


as you once said of SA 3 speed fixed hubs "they charge that because they can"

though if I compare the work that has gone into my O bag with, say, an ortleib classic back roller I can see why most of the cost is justified.


----------



## Night Train (10 Jan 2012)

1674691 said:


> Why is there no cheaper copy luggage for Bromptons? Most other things it it possible, although not necessarily sensible, to by an after-market alternative.


I made my own. http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/n-1-tiddles.88129/page-4






I also make Brompton friendly saddle bags that are currently being beta tested by a few friends prior to me getting into limited production for sale.


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Jan 2012)

the 2011 Brompton saddle is an improvement on the 2008 Brompton saddle - I'm very happy with it. As for lights - with decent 3W Cree lights selling at six quid......


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Jan 2012)

I put a B17 on mine, but a day of picking the bike up and down convinced me the stock 2011 saddle with handle was more comfortable to carry. So back on it went. It also allows the bike to hang, ?cantilever? look mum no hands style, from my shoulder comfortably when carrying it unfolded.


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (10 Jan 2012)

GregCollins said:


> I put a B17 on mine, but a day of picking the bike up and down convinced me the stock 2011 saddle with handle was more comfortable to carry. So back on it went. It also allows the bike to hang, ?cantilever? look mum no hands style, from my shoulder comfortably when carrying it unfolded.


 I find it does that well with the B17 . I've now perfected the technique where I can wheel the Brompton , jam on the front brake causing a stoppy and slipping my shoulder under the saddle and continue without stopping.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Jan 2012)

Little yellow Brompton said:


> I find it does that well with the B17 . I've now perfected the technique where I can wheel the Brompton , jam on the front brake causing a stoppy and slipping my shoulder under the saddle and continue without stopping.


I expect I have fat shoulders but I found the rails and leather dug into my shoulder. I'd love someone to make a handgrip to fit the Brooks rails!

Must try and perfect that endo trick...


----------



## SavageHoutkop (11 Jan 2012)

I am short so carry the B by the main frame, rather than the saddle, when carrying it folded. Carrying when unfolded it's the shoulder trick but I balance the LH pedal against my thigh as well.


----------



## StuartG (11 Jan 2012)

1674691 said:


> Why is there no cheaper copy luggage for Bromptons? Most other things it it possible, although not necessarily sensible, to by an after-market alternative.


I put a Klickfix fitting on my M3L bars which gives you a range of cheaper bar bags. Doesn't affect the folding (just) but makes positioning of lights on bars difficult.

I had to change to a smaller chainwheel as the gearing was far too high (even though I have a low natural cadence). Recommend B17, EZwheels, Brompton green tyres, mudguards and the IKEA Dimpy bag.
The only thing I would change if replacing would be to go for the 6 gear option. That's because I bought it as as a town bike but its fast becoming my alternative tour bike.

Colour: Glossy Black of course with natural aluminium detailing. Only available s/h


----------



## SavageHoutkop (11 Jan 2012)

Re all the gearing comments, I think if at all possible try before you buy. I ride most of the time on my (flat) commute in top gear and I've got standard 6 speed gearing.


----------



## smutchin (11 Jan 2012)

SavageHoutkop said:


> Re all the gearing comments, I think if at all possible try before you buy.


 
Definitely sound advice. When my standard chainring broke (it sheared off at the crank), I replaced it with a larger (non-Brompton) chainring. 54T, IIRC. I think it's now about a 69" gear (singlespeed), up from about 64". It felt a little on the low side before, but now I find it just about perfect for general use around town, and not so high that I can't get up the occasional hill. But that's me and I know others feel differently.

d.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Jan 2012)

StuartG said:


> I put a Klickfix fitting on my M3L bars which gives you a range of cheaper bar bags. Doesn't affect the folding (just) but makes positioning of lights on bars difficult.
> 
> I had to change to a smaller chainwheel as the gearing was far too high (even though I have a low natural cadence). Recommend B17, EZwheels, Brompton green tyres, mudguards and *the IKEA Dimpy* bag.
> The only thing I would change if replacing would be to go for the 6 gear option. That's because I bought it as as a town bike but its fast becoming my alternative tour bike.
> ...


BIg fan of the Dimpy. However some establishments in London and the provinces will treat you to "Sir, just because you've folded your bicycle and put it in a bag... well... it is still a bicycle... and we don't take bicycles, folded, or in bags, in our cloakroom."


----------



## John the Monkey (12 Jan 2012)

SavageHoutkop said:


> Re all the gearing comments, I think if at all possible try before you buy. I ride most of the time on my (flat) commute in top gear and I've got standard 6 speed gearing.


Oh, I feel so puny now  Top gear on my six speed is my down hills, tail wind gear


----------



## SavageHoutkop (12 Jan 2012)

John the Monkey said:


> Oh, I feel so puny now  Top gear on my six speed is my down hills, tail wind gear


Yes, but you probably pedal a lot faster and harder in all 6 gears! I have no doubt that you're fitter than I am but I like a slow but steady cadence. (And possibly being a lady I have fatter thighs than you )
Although, this morning, I was struggling in 3rd and had to walk twice because of side winds attempting to blow me off my bike!

I think Mr SHK uses his 5th gear most of the time; rather than his 6th; he certainly almost never uses 1st gear (I think he had to once in Cornwall...)


----------



## John the Monkey (12 Jan 2012)

I reckon 4th and 5th are my most used - 3rd when setting off from lights. There's a hill (the one by the old UMIST student's union building) that I might drop into 2nd for. I can only remember using first when taking it VERY easy on the ice a couple of times 

The advantage of living in Crewe, I suppose, is that "normal" Brompton gearing never feels overgeared


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Jan 2012)

SavageHoutkop said:


> (And possibly being a lady I have fatter thighs than you )


It is only possible you are a lady?


----------



## StuartG (12 Jan 2012)

GregCollins said:


> "Sir, just because you've folded your bicycle and put it in a bag... well... it is still a bicycle... and we don't take bicycles, folded, or in bags, in our cloakroom."


I wouldn't leave my Brommie in any cloakroom. But I think I'll start another thread on 'The Brommie Blacklist' ....


----------



## Twanger (16 Jan 2012)

TheDoctor said:


> I solved the wheel problem by removing them and putting them back t'other way round - bevelles face out rather than in.
> The folded bike is perhaps a tad less stable, but at least I'm not clipping my ankles repeatedly.


 Me 2.


----------



## Twanger (16 Jan 2012)

John the Monkey said:


> Oh, I feel so puny now  Top gear on my six speed is my down hills, tail wind gear


 
I never use the top 99" gear on my M6L. Age has a lot to do with this. Next time I change the chainset I might go for a smaller one. Or might not.

The one piece of advice I would give anyone speccing a Brompton is go for the firm suspension block if you are heavy or like a stiff feel to the bike. The normal block does tend to turn the bike into a bit of a pogo stick. Don't worry if you have bought the wrong one - they only cost a tenner.


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (16 Jan 2012)

Twanger said:


> I never use the top 99" gear on my M6L. Age has a lot to do with this. Next time I change the chainset I might go for a smaller one. Or might not.
> 
> The one piece of advice I would give anyone speccing a Brompton is go for the firm suspension block if you are heavy or like a stiff feel to the bike. The normal block does tend to turn the bike into a bit of a pogo stick. Don't worry if you have bought the wrong one - they only cost a tenner.


What 'E Said!


----------



## John the Monkey (17 Jan 2012)

Twanger said:


> The one piece of advice I would give anyone speccing a Brompton is go for the firm suspension block if you are heavy or like a stiff feel to the bike. The normal block does tend to turn the bike into a bit of a pogo stick. Don't worry if you have bought the wrong one - they only cost a tenner.


Agreed entirely - I'm not the largest of monkeys, but even for me I found the "normal" block to be overly soft. If you're lucky, your Brompton dealer might have a firm block in their bits box (I got mine for a fiver because the shop had one taken off another bike).


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Jan 2012)

just add a (couple of) jubilee clips and tune your block to taste, or has it all moved once since my previous B?


----------



## SavageHoutkop (17 Jan 2012)

GregCollins said:


> just add a (couple of) jubilee clips and tune your block to taste, or has it all moved once since my previous B?


I think it's moved on. The new ones have ridges on them so the jubilee clip trick isn't so easy anymore.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Jan 2012)

SavageHoutkop said:


> I think it's moved on. The new ones have ridges on them so the jubilee clip trick isn't so easy anymore.


Yes I noticed the ridges on the firm block on my new B. Par for the course I suppose. I always thought a stainless steel wing nut style jubilee clip was a nice bit of bling!


----------



## The Eco Worrier (20 Feb 2012)

Brompton pimped! Sort of.

went for a standard M3L in the end with front luggage, after a test ride. - thanks for all the comments -v helpful.


----------



## Roger Saunders (28 May 2012)

I have a P6R

It now has mountain bike riser bars
ergonomic grips and bar ends
SPD pedals
hard suspension block
Schwalbe marathon tyres
A new posher stronglight 44 tooth chainset
A 113mm bottom bracket to keep the chain line correct
Aztec brake blocks and shoes
The SRAM hub has been stripped down and re lubricated
The sprockets have been replaced twice as has the chain
I have a C Bag and I also use an Avenir rack bag
I have replaced most of the cables

The next project is to remove the rust from the rear triagle and touch up the paintwork. I use Hammerite for this.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/39247027@N00/6775457433/

Will share another one when I photographed it with the new chain set


----------

